# wollee winders



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all! I went to our local county fair saturday to visit with the local spinners who got me into this addiction. I took my last ball of yarn I spun to show one lady in particular,who took the time to explain and answer and show me the basics when I was oggling her locks last year.:teehee: I had stared to walk away when I noticed this odd flyer on another ladys pocket wheel. I stopped to check it out. Big mistake. No hooks! Even wind! After I wiped my drool off this marvel, she told me it was called a woolee winder and yes, they do indeed make them for my minstrel. Anyone here have any experience with these things?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We have several member with woollee winders. They are custom made per each wheel and require special bobbins. I have lusted after them for years but they are a bit rich for my blood. maybe one day I will get one. Everyone I know who has one loves it.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I have one on my Hansen e-spinner which I use mostly for plying. It's great because you don't have to stop to change hooks, and plying on the e-spinner goes really fast. I've never felt the need for one on my treadle wheels, though. I don't go fast enough to mind stopping to change hooks, and they are expensive, especially if you go in for multiple bobbins. I only have one bobbin on the e-spinner. People who have them on their treadle wheels, though, think they're wonderful.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love, LOVE my WooLee Winder!!

I didn't buy one for years ... thought they were too over priced _and _ I felt it would be like 'cheating' with my spinning.

One year I was flying from my little homestead in IL to Atlanta GA a week or two every month for a company project (retired IT geek here) for quite a few months. We were allowed one carry on and our laptop on the corporate jet (far more uncomfortable than economy seating, but you didn't have to deal with any lines at all for security). I got a nice fat bonus check.

I figured if I would have to continue being away from home that often, I needed a portable wheel to take with me. I chose a Kromski Sonata (do you know that you can pack a weeks worth of business casual in the Sonata bag??) and ordered a WW with 3 extra bobbins.

What a spinning life changing experience! I can sit and zone out spinning for hours without having to worry about stopping at all.

I was talking with Nathan Lee about making a Jumbo Flyer for my Ashford Traveler right before his workshop burned. I need to renew that conversation ... once I get the extra cash.

I use my Traveler for plying so I would only need one bobbin.

If you can afford the price of a WW, you won't regret your decision to get one. It took my spinning to a whole new level.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I was on the brink of getting a few more bobbins but now I'll just save for the winder and some bobbins to go with it instead!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

OK, newbie here !!! What the heck is a WOOLEE WINDER ?!?!? What does it do ?!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here you go The WooLee Winder Home Page


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

oh wow .... that looks wonderful !!! Lotsa money tho .......


----------

